# Don Lansaw ... One Wife's Hero



## MA-Caver (May 27, 2011)

Love knows no fear. 


> Fri May 27, 11:39 am ET                 *Husband gave life to save wife from tornado  He was my hero*
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...life-to-save-wife-from-tornado-he-was-my-hero
> As a tornado tore his Joplin, Mo., home apart, Don Lansaw did what came  naturally: He threw himself on top of his wife Bethany to protect her.  And in doing so, he gave his life for her.


----------

